# Estação Meteorológica de Portalegre [IM] (20/03/2009)



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2009 às 13:10)

Ontem fiz mais uma viagem ao Interior Alentejano, desta vez ao Alto Alentejo.
Depois de uma manhã e uma tarde passadas por Portalegre, lá tentei ir à procura da Estação Meteorológica do IM.
Passei os arredores da cidade a pente fino e lá estava ela, num local bastante elevado, numa encosta da Serra de São Mamede, talvez uns 150 ou 200 metros acima da baixa da cidade.
A cidade de Portalegre encontra-se a cerca de 400 metros e a estação a cerca de 590 metros de altitude.
Ao chegar lá, encontrei a porta do observatório aberta e troquei algumas palavras com o observador, que foi bastante prestável e me concedeu uma visita guiada à estação.
Rapidamente percebeu o meu fascínio por toda a instrumentação e estivemos por ali a conversar durante cerca de 45 minutos.
Assisti à introdução dos dados horários no computador, que foram enviados para a base de dados do IM, dado que cheguei ao observatório precisamente às 18h.
Foi uma visita diferente do costume a uma estação, pois encontrei alguém que também gosta daquilo que faz e ambos falámos com muito gosto de alguns assuntos relacionados com a Meteorologia em geral, Instrumentação e alguns aspectos mais científicos da Atmosfera.







Vista do local da estação (imagem de um utilizador do Google Earth, tirada perto da estação).









Algumas fotos da estação, a cerca de 590 metros de altitude.


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2009 às 13:52)

Mais uma estação meteorológica que fica aqui bem caracterizada


----------



## actioman (21 Mar 2009 às 14:18)

Mais um bom registo, que nos mata a curiosidade a todos! 

Agora fiquei igualmente curioso de como ao acaso encontraste a EMA  (digo eu que devias ter coordenadas ou alguma outra dica não? ).

Em todo o caso vê lá se te perderes aqui por Elvas~, descobre-me a EMA que anda por cá "desaparecida" .

Um abraço.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2009 às 14:21)

actioman disse:


> Mais um bom registo, que nos mata a curiosidade a todos!
> 
> Agora fiquei igualmente curioso de como ao acaso encontraste a EMA  (digo eu que devias ter coordenadas ou alguma outra dica não? ).



Andei durante mais de meia hora a «apalpar terreno», como faço com todas as estações, antes de as encontrar.
Umas são mais fáceis de encontrar, outras mais difíceis e esta, confesso, foi um pouco difícil de encontrar.

Ontem fui a Elvas, como costumo muitas vezes ir, mas já era de noite e não fui à procura da estação.
Por acaso já me intriguei com essa estação, pois parece estar numa zona mais quente, talvez um pouco baixa e, quando faço medições em Elvas, a estação oficial dá temperaturas um pouco mais elevadas do que as minhas.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2009 às 14:39)

Este Daniel tem mesmo olho para as EMA's.
Já estive em Portalegre e andei muito perto da estação, mas não dei por ela.

E é mais uma estação com bastantes instrumentos.

Obrigado Daniel.


----------



## actioman (21 Mar 2009 às 14:46)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Andei durante mais de meia hora a «apalpar terreno», como faço com todas as estações, antes de as encontrar.
> Umas são mais fáceis de encontrar, outras mais difíceis e esta, confesso, foi um pouco difícil de encontrar.
> 
> Ontem fui a Elvas, como costumo muitas vezes ir, mas já era de noite e não fui à procura da estação.
> Por acaso já me intriguei com essa estação, pois parece estar numa zona mais quente, talvez um pouco baixa e, quando faço medições em Elvas, a estação oficial dá temperaturas um pouco mais elevadas do que as minhas.



Ora nem mais!  Dá temperaturas mais elevadas que o quer que seja! Deve estar num vale, pois apenas quando há fortes inversões térmicas é que regista temperaturas mais baixas e ainda assim não é sempre .

A EMA de cá faz parte da rede "secundária" do IM, por isso será, suponho eu, apenas um quadrado vedado com rede.
Como certamente saberás o IM dispõe de dois grupos distintos de EMAS, a estações principais (sinópticas) e estações secundárias (climatológicas).



> *As diferenças de funcionamento entre elas são basicamente:
> - A rede de EMA principais são pertencentes a redes internacionais no que toca a troca de dados (Organização Meteorológica Mundial);
> - As principais são normalmente instaladas num local pertencente ao IM, IP e são operadas por observadores meteorológicos pertencentes aos quadros do IM, IP ao contrario das secundárias em que não há acompanhamento de nenhum técnico especializado diariamente;
> - As principais fazem observação de pressão atmosférica ao contrário das secundárias;
> ...



Esta informação foi-me facultada há algum tempo pelo próprio IM, quando os questionei do porquê tantas vezes a EMA de Elvas, em particular e muitas outras, de uma forma geral, ficavam sem transmitir qualquer dado.

Fiquem bem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2009 às 19:00)

actioman disse:


> Como certamente saberás o IM dispõe de dois grupos distintos de EMAS, a estações principais (sinópticas) e estações secundárias (climatológicas).



Sim, há também estações que se mantém devidamente conservadas em termos climatológicos e com a finalidade de dar continuidade ao estudo climático de determinado local.
Um desses casos é a Estação Meteorológica Clássica de Lisboa/Portela, que se mantém em funcionamento, mesmo com a instalação da Estação de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho, a pouco mais de 80 metros da última, nos anos 70.
Neste momento, ambas se complementam para fins comparativos, mas os dados apresentados no site do IM são da EMA de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho.


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2009 às 22:34)

mas a EMA de portalegre nao deve representar bem a cidade pois nao? estando 200mts acima da cidade e um pouco afastada acho que os dados devem ser pouco representativos.....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2009 às 22:41)

stormy disse:


> mas a EMA de portalegre nao deve representar bem a cidade pois nao? estando 200mts acima da cidade e um pouco afastada acho que os dados devem ser pouco representativos.....



A diferença não é tanta entre a cidade e o local da estação como a maior parte das pessoas pensa.
A nível de mínimas, penso que os dados são idênticos, pois a estação está mais alta e irá ter mais frio com céu nublado e noites de vento, mas terá mínimas mais elevadas em noites de fortes inversões térmicas.
Mesmo assim, no caso das máximas, a diferença deverá andar em torno de 2 ou 3 ºC em dias específicos, não mais que isso.
As EMA também não devem estar sob a influência urbana, ou, pelo menos, o menos expostas possível a ilhas de calor artificial.
Penso que o local é bastante adequado e as EMA costumam localizar-se em planos um pouco mais elevados do que as localidades, por uma questão de exposição à radiação solar.


----------



## vitamos (23 Mar 2009 às 10:22)

Também já andei por aquela zona e ainda não tinha visto a estação  Obrigado Daniel por mais esta partilha!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jun 2009 às 00:03)

Parabéns Daniel. Boa reportagem !!!


----------

